# Question about the Ruger 10/22 models



## texasguy (Jun 17, 2004)

On some of the Ruger 10/22 models there is a barrel band a few inches away from the end of the forend, I want to know if this is removable to install a new stock.

Can you help me?
Thanks,

Texasguy


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

yes it is, and its also reccomended even if you dont buy a new stock. It is said that removing it can cause better accuracy, but it can go either way. it slips off easily with just a screwdriver.


----------



## texasguy (Jun 17, 2004)

Thanks Tiger, I am going to buy a new 10/22 that has the barrel band unlike my older 10/22 that was a model without the barrel band.

The reason why I asked is because I was looking at a dragunov style stock for my stainless barrel 10/22 that I will buy at the beginning of July.

Have you had any experiences with these dragunov stocks? they look way cool.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

i've seen them for sale for a pretty cheap price but i've never had any personal experience. it would be worth a try to ask on rimfirecentral however, im sure someone has. i have to agree they are sweet looking, seems as though it would keep you steady as well


----------



## smbore (Sep 20, 2004)

If you would like to get very specific and knowledgable advise on the 10/22 and all the alterations to make it a very fine shooter, go to www.RimFireCentral.com's forum. Everything you ever wanted to know or get to upgrade there. Best small bore site on the web.

smbore


----------

